# Concussion discussion



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

http://www.thestar.com/life/health_...concussions_misunderstood_toronto_doctor.html

*Long-term effects of concussions misunderstood: Toronto doctor
Dr. Charles Tator of Toronto Western Hospital says concussions are misunderstood by many doctors, especially the long-term effects.*



> Sometimes, Sharon Kerr wishes her son could forget the person he once was.
> 
> David Kerr was a high-achieving, athletic teenager before a series of head injuries at 16 left him with constant headaches, memory problems and fatigue. Now 19, David struggles to lead a normal life as the symptoms continue.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Good to know,thanks Boss.


----------

